
Ask HN: Usability feedback wanted (Analytics UI) - volument
Volument is building opinionated analytics that focuses solely on conversion optimization:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;volument.com&#x2F;optimize&#x2F;<p>We would love to get your professional feedback on the following:<p>- Does it work for the purpose?<p>- Is there anything that you find confusing?<p>- Any specific thing you want to be improved?<p>Thank you!<p>ps: Volument is specifically engineered for conversion optimization and is completely useless for anything else — such as general website analytics.
======
volument
Direct link: [https://volument.com/optimize/](https://volument.com/optimize/)

